# Rival Sons



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Just saw them in Kingston with StevieMac - what an awesome band. If you're looking for old-school rock done right you should definitely check them out. Scott Holiday is a master of the firebird and his playing with the Jetslide is just wild to watch. I don't know how many more Canadian dates they have left, but check them out on youtube if you have to.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Great band.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome band...love the albums! great tone and songs!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Baconator said:


> Just saw them in Kingston with StevieMac - what an awesome band. If you're looking for old-school rock done right you should definitely check them out. Scott Holiday is a master of the firebird and his playing with the Jetslide is just wild to watch. I don't know how many more Canadian dates they have left, but check them out on youtube if you have to.


Yep. Those guys are the real deal as far as rock n roll. All the band members were truly exceptional musicians and, as a unit, they are incredibly tight. For the life of me, I could not stop gawking at Holiday play his chops throughout the night and the tone he was offering up was _ridiculous_. Anyway, it was a treat to see these guys live...and with your bandmates just 3-feet from the stage at a small venue, it was the very best of circumstances.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hamilton tonight, Owen Sound tomorrow & Sarnia on Tuesday. Thanks for the heads up, fellas.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I absolutely love their tunes, sound and attitude. One of the best bands to come out lately IMO.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hoe-Leigh-Insert French word for "seal"(the animal)! The Sons just kicked my ass tonight in Hamilton. Definitely driving up to Owen Sound to catch them again tomorrow night. Best new band by a looooooong shot!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Another great show in the Sound! Forget the doubleheader, I'm going for the RS hat trick. Anyone wanna tag along for the Sarnia show?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Crappy iPhone pic from the Sarnia show that turned out OK since I was right up front. Will sift through the rest & post a few more of Scott playing some of his other guitars (the gold Firebird w/ the pinstriping was gorgeous).

Agree about his tone. He had 2 pedal boards going but I couldn't make out much other than a Gnarly Fuzz.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Crappy iPhone pic from the Sarnia show that turned out OK since I was right up front. Will sift through the rest & post a few more of Scott playing some of his other guitars (the gold Firebird w/ the pinstriping was gorgeous).
> 
> Agree about his tone. He had 2 pedal boards going but I couldn't make out much other than a Gnarly Fuzz.
> 
> View attachment 6036


Nice pic - the gold guitar is a Kauer - that pinstriping is awesome and it sounds pretty sweet to boot! There's some pics of that guitar on the manufacturer's website, but don't know how to get them on here.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe not the right place to say this, but I cannot get into this band. A really great rock voice but the songs rehash EVERY tired rock cliche that exists. Perhaps just not my cup of tea.

It is great to know people are still trying to make new rock music, but this just doesn't do it for me. Good on you for supporting a touring band though.

TG


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> Crappy iPhone pic from the Sarnia show that turned out OK since I was right up front. Will sift through the rest & post a few more of Scott playing some of his other guitars (the gold Firebird w/ the pinstriping was gorgeous).
> 
> Agree about his tone. He had 2 pedal boards going but I couldn't make out much other than a Gnarly Fuzz.


There's shots of his pedal boards in the thread here:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?54826-Rival-Sons-Hamilton-Ontario&highlight=rival+sons

I took the terrible photos at the show in Edmonton in February.
It also was a great show, I enjoy rock and roll, so rock and roll cliches are right up my alley.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Maybe not the right place to say this, but I cannot get into this band. A really great rock voice but the songs rehash EVERY tired rock cliche that exists. Perhaps just not my cup of tea.
> 
> It is great to know people are still trying to make new rock music, but this just doesn't do it for me. Good on you for supporting a touring band though.
> 
> TG


I honestly don't understand why you'd want to pipe in on this thread if you don't like the band, but your opinion is your opinion. I agree there are a lot of cliches in their music, but I like the cliches. I don't see too many bands coming around to smaller venues that I'd want to listen to and I generally am glad to see any rock band that brings great attitude and great chops to the stage. If you have any bands that you DO like seeing that are touring around Canada I'd be happy to hear of them.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> Maybe not the right place to say this, but I cannot get into this band. A really great rock voice but the songs rehash EVERY tired rock cliche that exists. Perhaps just not my cup of tea.
> 
> It is great to know people are still trying to make new rock music, but this just doesn't do it for me. Good on you for supporting a touring band though.
> 
> TG


Chacun son gout. I feel that way about the Sheepdogs & a lot of 90s alternative rock, everything sounds the same to my ear. The Sons can play, are very tight & have great energy live. I would rather see a young band breathe some new life into "tired rock cliches" than see an over-the-hill classic rock band go through the motions. I definitely got my $20 worth from the Sons.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Baconator said:


> I honestly don't understand why you'd want to pipe in on this thread if you don't like the band, but your opinion is your opinion. I agree there are a lot of cliches in their music, but I like the cliches. I don't see too many bands coming around to smaller venues that I'd want to listen to and I generally am glad to see any rock band that brings great attitude and great chops to the stage. If you have any bands that you DO like seeing that are touring around Canada I'd be happy to hear of them.


I first heard about the Sons on here (thanks to davetcan) & learned about the CDN tour on this thread. I'm dying to find good new rock music* but radio sucks & I don't have the time to go scouring YouTube on a nightly basis. 

*Arcade Fire & f.u.n. do not qualify as rock in my books


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

I actually gave kudos for supporting an up and coming band, the singers voice, and an honest attempt to do some rock. It simply isn't my taste. I wasn't trolling or putting others down for liking these guys, but I don't think such threads should only be "love ins" or else this place will become boring.

A 'new' rock band I like is Band of Skulls (they are two albums deep):

[video=youtube;2DQoVPR7bSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DQoVPR7bSY[/video]

YMMV and that is cool too. I expect most people here are like me, for every 10-15 new bands you hear you kind of like 3-4, think one is good, and really get into one. Always great to find that one  Glad you guys found something you think is cool.

TG


----------

